# Scotland in Septmber



## peisenberg (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm heading to Scotland in September and want to ride really bad. No one I'm with will probably want to go, so I need to figure out good trails and where I can rent a bike.

Any suggestions?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

No first hand knowledge here, but I know you have lots of options in Scotland. Some resources:

Mountain biking - Forestry Commission Scotland
http://www.trailscotland.co.uk/

What kind of riding do you prefer (XC, challenging trails, DH, etc.)?

I'm sure you'll get more specific advice from the natives


----------



## peisenberg (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks for the link. I love DH, but I think I'd rather do XC to see the terrain while I'm out there.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Do try to take in Glentress trail park, it's pretty awesome. You can hire a hard-tail or full-suspension bike from the shop at the foot of the trails and they even have wooden chalets you can stay in just across the road. Or pitch a tent.

The trails themselves are great, the ones I've been on anyway. Google it. Any MTB holiday in Scotland should include Glentress. LINK

The rest of the group can visit the lovely little town of Peebles just along the road while you have fun :0)


----------



## peisenberg (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks! This is what I've ultimately decided to do. I've heard nothing but great things about Glentress, so now the trick is finding out how I can get down there from Edinburgh.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I live in between Glasgow and Edinburgh. Drop me a MP with the details of where you're going, what you want to do etc, and I'll try and help you out. Maybe take you for another run or two depending on if I we can fit them in. 

Want to do the Glenfinglass Loop soon, bit of a killer but the view is great on a nice day. You're basically cycling up a Monro! Also cycling round the island of Arran on the 13th of September, you'd be welcome to join in on that too? All road, just under 60 miles, a nice ride.

Like I say, get in touch and we'll see what we can do :0)


----------



## Kell12 (Jan 22, 2013)

Go-Where Scotland Mountain Biking Holidays, Tours & Adventures: Go-Where
We (my wife and I) went there last year.I could not speak highly enough of Andy.
He knows every piece of trail in Scotland and is a great judge of skill level/fun factor and will get you on the right trails.He can take care of rentals for you,we just brought our pedals,helmets and camel-baks.He picked us up arranged for sleeping at his apartment we just had to ride. Nice!


----------



## sportsnapper (Apr 24, 2014)

7stanes - 7stanes Mountain Biking Scotland l Mountain bike trails l Borders l Dumfries and Galloway seven great centres close to each other that you could tour round. We almost went there this summer, ( been years ago) but ended up in France instead


----------

